# Where to launch



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

I want to go to the Perdido river and try some catfish. Want to launch off of 90. I see on Google Earth there is Rubys fish camp. Is this where ya'll launch. If I launch there and fish will I be good with a Florida licence? Thanks in advance.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i use my hand held GPS there because that place will turn into alabama within minutes.ive always been told to stay to the east side of the bank .rubys will sell you a map for lke four bucks


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Make sure you have good parking brakes at Ruby's or you might add to their artifical reef program...


----------



## basswilson87 (Mar 31, 2010)

go past rubys into seminole an theres a free nicer launch there,an if u launch there an head south anything on th right side of the river u fish u need alabama lic anything on left side heade south is florida,an if you head north not to far up the river splits an see a rubys sign thats florida an if you keep straight thats styxs river witch would be alabama,hope this helps


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Seminole landing is a public launch and is free but it is in AL. I would imagine no matter where you fish you will need an AL licence to bring any fish home if you are launching in AL.


----------



## LoCo2fish (Nov 15, 2011)

CORRECT,you must have a license for what ever state you launch in. Ruby's is the only ramp you could use in Florida,(thanks to County Comm) but the ramp is pretty steep,need good brakes!!!!,Seminole landing off lost river road is a great ramp just need Alabama license.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Since i scrolled across this thread. Question? Is fresh wayer same as salt when it comes to the lic? Lic for where you launch from? Or do you have to have one from where you are fishing at the time???


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

If you are fishing in FL you need a FL license. If you keep a fish and pull your boat out in AL then you also need an AL license. The part that is a gray area to me is if I catch and release fish in FL and just launch in AL, can I get by with just a FL license. It sucks but that is why if you fish the perdido bay/river area I think you are better off having both to keep from having to worry about the state lines. Its a shame though how much out of state lic cost these days. Last AL non res license I bought was salt and fresh. It cost 96 bucks and expired either in AUG or SEPT no matter when you purchased it.


----------

